# Pieps dsp



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

here is my dilemma... my Pieps DSP is severely malfunctioning and to make matters worse looking at my old receipt as of 2 weeks ago is now out of warranty.. I am leaving to my condo in jackson hole on the 1st to do 2 wks of backcountry, so i know there is no way that i can get it fixed quick enough..Is it even worth trying to get in touch with Pieps over the DSP or is it best to just buy a new one and toss the old one? I have a backup beacon the pieps freeride that i always bring with me for emergency backup; but it is a 1 antenna receiver and that makes me nervous... Would the Freeride be acceptable to use as a primary beacon in short term?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What is the error code? Are you having a software issue or is it physical problem with the unit? 

If you need the software updated you can probably get it done. Sounds like that is not the issue. 

The Freeride will work, but it's not ideal. I'd recommend getting a new beacon. Hell if you got a condo in Jackson, I got a feeling you can probably make the excuse you need to get a new beacon. The DSP is still top notch. The Ortovox 3+ is pretty nice. It carries better and the pinpoint function is one of the best out there. The new Tracker2 is pretty good too. It has a fast processor like the DSP. Those are the three I would be looking at.


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Kill! it was a software issue and the software update fixed it!! i just ordered a new one bc yea ur right its 2 years old and out of warranty so its time for a new one (since im so used to it i went with the dsp again bc of familiarity and i own the Iprobe so i sorta had to stay with Pieps).. its better to pay 450 bucks every 2 yrs and be safe then to risk someone elses or let alone my life...


----------



## LibertyMountain (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi CuZoCoX-

Liberty Mountain here. We distribute the Pieps DSP in the US. Glad to hear that the dilemma was worked out with a software update. I know that Teton Mountaineering and Teton Village Sports are both authorized service centers in Jackson. It's not a bad idea to run a diagnostic each year just as a preventative measure. That's one of the beauties of these new beacons. 

Just FYI - the warranty on the DSP is 5 years and the warranty on the Freeride is 2 years. 

Also, the Freeride has it's place for sure...it's not the DSP. When I'm back in Jackson next time I can spend some time with you on this unit...it's pretty nifty once you get the hang of it.

If you need to get ahold of Liberty Mountain in the future our phone number is 800-366-2666. We are in SLC and would love to help out.

Enjoy a shot down Four Shadows for me!!! 

Best wishes,

Carl


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow.

Carl, thanks for posting up! We appreciate it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good customer service. :thumbsup: 

I'll probably be buying a couple beacons soon.


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank You for the info and a great post Carl!!! 

Pieps and the whole team around Pieps have some great customer service to bad not all companies follow the lead!! i will def put down a few good runs on not only Four but also No shadows and of course corbets!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

LibertyMountain said:


> Just FYI - the warranty on the DSP is 5 years



This... 

Do you now have 2 DSP's?


----------

